# link up, link down, random network disconnection

## InvisibleRasta

hello guys i have been having this issue the past week. my connection keeps disconnecting and i have to restart network and net.eth0 each time to get the connection back. ill post here some info that might be helpful

```
 uname -a

Linux tux 2.6.39-gentoo-r2 #4 SMP PREEMPT Sun Jul 3 01:14:44 CEST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

```
lspci -nn | grep Eth

00:19.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:1503] (rev 05)

0e:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller [10ec:8168] (rev 06)
```

```

cat /etc/conf.d/net

dns_domain_lo="homenetwork"

dns_domain="homenetwork"

dns_domain_eth0="homenetwork"

config_eth0="192.168.0.2/24"

routes_eth0="default via 192.168.0.1"

dns_servers_eth0="8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4"
```

```

dmesg | grep eth

[  184.348573] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  190.271409] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  196.374125] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  201.823936] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  208.089862] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  212.200536] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  216.950829] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  221.071493] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  226.731134] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  230.778527] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  234.126353] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  238.936576] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  244.859427] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  250.845563] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  256.831661] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  262.458027] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  266.428794] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  271.305659] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  277.091885] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  282.768241] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  287.102103] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  290.866316] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  294.267496] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  297.342143] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  302.622091] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  307.109137] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  315.497051] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  325.453971] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  332.672588] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  337.046454] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  342.899317] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  348.648925] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  352.643012] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  358.299344] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  363.988993] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  369.182321] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  375.175097] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  381.021316] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  387.100754] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  392.573851] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  398.086942] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  403.766622] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  409.389626] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  413.706836] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  419.729606] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  424.733034] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  430.062924] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  434.510038] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  440.342932] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  447.038619] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  453.814218] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  460.489898] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  466.679223] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  472.392196] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  477.961923] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  484.014691] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  488.345208] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  493.172083] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  498.551941] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  503.122312] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  509.291655] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  514.961331] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  520.567699] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  525.887582] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  530.491281] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  536.647298] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  542.456882] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  549.362394] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  555.528405] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  560.898267] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  565.545258] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  570.891820] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  576.887919] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  582.151180] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  588.030709] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  594.459883] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  600.209503] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  606.295573] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  612.081830] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  617.911374] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  623.680980] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  628.857629] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  634.577262] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  639.174289] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  644.810656] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  648.724784] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  653.658271] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  658.085388] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  663.858332] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  668.871749] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  674.204959] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  679.827987] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  685.234493] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  689.571706] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  694.758323] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  699.108840] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  704.911758] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  708.992447] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  714.275709] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  720.031968] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  724.832195] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  730.658435] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  736.488002] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  741.264924] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  746.638100] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  752.917375] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  765.096147] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  817.132488] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  937.668260] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link down

[  937.668266] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link down

[  940.859441] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  950.429589] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  952.907973] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  957.298472] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  960.276547] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  963.054750] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  965.879584] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  970.453294] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  973.258144] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  976.079642] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  979.344200] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[  982.642075] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[ 1091.611568] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[ 1228.936479] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link down

[ 1228.936516] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link down

[ 1231.994771] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up

[ 1250.955149] r8169 0000:0e:00.0: eth0: link up
```

----------

## paulbiz

Hi, I use this same driver and exactly the same ethernet device ID, and I don't have any issues.  I assume you already tried the basics: a different cable, make sure there's not an IP address conflict in your network, etc.

I have read many reports with r8169 driver about similar behavior, I seem to remember some maybe had to do with firmware loading (do you have sys-kernel/linux-firmware installed? I do), and others had a workaround of disabling link speed autonegotiation because of incompatibilites with certain network devices.

----------

## jenkler

It seams i got the same issue here, running a webserver and sshd sometimes i cant connect but if i start 

ping -i 250 www.google.com on the server it works.

Must be some type of sleep mode or acpi bug. Is there anyway to fix this beside ping workaound?

```

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

r8169 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

r8169 0000:04:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

r8169 0000:04:00.0: (unregistered net_device): unknown MAC, using family default

r8169 0000:04:00.0: no MSI. Back to INTx.

r8169 0000:04:00.0: eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc9000003c000, 20:cf:30:61:3c:f5, XID 0c200000 IRQ 17

```

```

Linux dust 2.6.38-hardened-r6 #1 SMP Fri Jun 24 12:33:44 CEST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU D510 @ 1.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

----------

## Ant P.

In my experience Realtek hardware tends to be flakier than a bowl of cereal. I saw one of a pair of identical rtl* cards start doing this once... the only fix may be to just replace it with a different brand entirely.

----------

## j_c_p

```
r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

r8169 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

r8169 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

r8169 0000:02:00.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: RTL8168c/8111c at 0xffffc9000002c000, 00:24:1d:10:7b:f2, XID 1c4000c0 IRQ 42
```

Strange, it works very well for me.

You can find the differences between the NICs in the following page : http://www.realtek.com.tw/products/productsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4

----------

## jenkler

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> In my experience Realtek hardware tends to be flakier than a bowl of cereal. I saw one of a pair of identical rtl* cards start doing this once... the only fix may be to just replace it with a different brand entirely.

 

The problem is that the nic is build in on the motherboard 

ASUS EeeBox PC EB1012P-B0200 - Atom D510 / 2GB / 250GB / ION2 / USB3 - Svart

Hard to replace that nic  :Wink:  so iam fuckt then. besides the ping fix

```

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8432

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 17

        Region 0: I/O ports at e800 [size=256]

        Region 2: Memory at f8fff000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Region 4: Memory at f8ff8000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 NoSoftRst+ PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

                Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [70] Express (v2) Endpoint, MSI 01

                DevCap: MaxPayload 256 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <64us

                        ExtTag- AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset-

                DevCtl: Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

                        RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

                        MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 4096 bytes

                DevSta: CorrErr+ UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq+ AuxPwr+ TransPend-

                LnkCap: Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <512ns, L1 <64us

                        ClockPM+ Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

                LnkCtl: ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

                        ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

                LnkSta: Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

                DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Not Supported, TimeoutDis+

                DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 50us to 50ms, TimeoutDis-

                LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 2.5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-, Selectable De-emphasis: -6dB

                         Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

                         Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

                LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -6dB

        Capabilities: [b0] MSI-X: Enable- Count=4 Masked-

                Vector table: BAR=4 offset=00000000

                PBA: BAR=4 offset=00000800

        Capabilities: [d0] Vital Product Data

                Unknown small resource type 00, will not decode more.

        Kernel driver in use: r8169

```

----------

## donmartio

I have the same issue here.

We found this:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1022411

and test it later.

----------

## donmartio

Ok, this works perfectly here.

Where does the kernel version come from in the gentoo sources. may there is way to get those sources there so we don't have to do

this ervery kernel update.

----------

## BaYGoN

I have the same NIC as you guys, as reported by lspci, and having the same problems (using the r8169 driver) about unstable wired networking and the too-many link up messages in dmesg.

Followed the thread in the Ubuntu Forums, and everything works fine except that on each reboot, i have to manually load the module again using insmod.

I haven't done the last step: "echo "r8168" >> /etc/modules" simply because my gentoo system does not have that file.

I also noticed the make install part failed for me, and it was trying to copy the r8168.o module to a unexisting directory. Wasn't the .ko module that should be copied? Anyway, i've copied the .ko manually to my /lib/modules/<kernel version>, but modprobe doesn't find it.

What am i missing here?

PS: maybe an ebuild for the r8168 driver could be added to the tree. My wifi card has an ebuild for the driver (broadcom-sta), and everything works with a simple emerge.

Any help will be much appreciated.

Thanks.

----------

## PoliJan

I have this same problem. My ethernet disconnects frequently. Here is the output from ifconfig

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr e0:cb:4e:d8:39:f5  

          inet addr:130.192.1XX.1XX  Bcast:130.192.1XX.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::e2cb:4eff:fed8:39f5/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2015850 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:719308 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:3

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:1347373744 (1.2 GiB)  TX bytes:101835073 (97.1 MiB)

          Interrupt:27 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:6374 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6374 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:466881 (455.9 KiB)  TX bytes:466881 (455.9 KiB)

My card information is the following

sudo lspci | grep -i eth

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 Gigabit or Fast Ethernet (rev b0)

I am behind a proxy, but the same cable,IP, every thing working under windows. 

Any help....!

----------

## PoliJan

I have this same problem. My ethernet disconnects frequently. Here is the output from ifconfig

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr e0:cb:4e:d8:39:f5  

          inet addr:130.192.20.140  Bcast:130.192.20.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::e2cb:4eff:fed8:39f5/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2015850 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:719308 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:3

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:1347373744 (1.2 GiB)  TX bytes:101835073 (97.1 MiB)

          Interrupt:27 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:6374 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6374 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:466881 (455.9 KiB)  TX bytes:466881 (455.9 KiB)

My card information is the following

sudo lspci | grep -i eth

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 Gigabit or Fast Ethernet (rev b0)

I am behind a proxy, but the same cable,IP, every thing working under windows. 

Any help....! (also it took me quite a while in sending the query...it disconnects)

----------

